# Single girls having FET



## Damelottie

We missed one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm off for my scan in a minute - gulp. Dontyajustluvem!

In this weather too   

I've got my Care - for intimate daily use - flushable wipes with me


----------



## SuziT

good luck with your scan

Nicky xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you  

It was fine - 10mm and all looking good.
Usual fun and games trying to find my flip around uterus  . She almost had the wandy thing flipped double  . Dreading ET because of it.

Anyway - waiting for an 'e' mail back from Stefan xxx


----------



## dottiep

Emma - well done! I agree with Lou - no perfumes or scented body lotions, etc....  I'm sure they're used to it!!


----------



## Damelottie

Nope - they're not scented.

I can't use sented things at all, or even coloured loo roll  . Sets off my bladder condition  

All natural here


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news that it's all looking good Em - so exciting that you'll be on your way to Brno soon..

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Emma, good news on your lining!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma that is fantastic news, when are you flying out?  Are there any FF's out there at the same time hun as I know you were worried about the flight/trip.
L


----------



## Damelottie

Yes - Dcon_blue is there    Isn't that just fantastic    . We're even on the same flight home and should hopefully go to clinic together for treatment on the 31st. Sooo pleased about that. Be lovely to have somone to giggle with and eat ice cream  

There are a couple of others there too and one has a birthday  

Yes, I'm pleased about the lining. As i've only done iui before its been interesting to see how my body responds now but so far so good. Lining good and no cysts. I'm am starting the progerstrone tomorrow and really dreading that........ its made me so ill before  . Oh well - needs must 

Great news about your lining - thats brilliant


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm so pleased that you have a single pal there as well!! Hopefully bringing home some lovely lucky embryos!!!
What stats does Stephan give per cycle?
L x


----------



## Damelottie

I think they're different depending on treatment/age etc. I keep forgetting to ask again but I've got 40% in my mind somewhere. I'll check again when I get there but tbh............... I'm not sure what faith I place in them really  . Its either my turn or it isn't, is how I look at it


----------



## some1

Wow Emma - your FET seems to have come around quick (bet it doesn't seem quick to you though!!).  Wishing you loads of luck !!!

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you   

That scan picture is just AMAZING


----------



## some1

Thanks Em - still not entirely convinced that it is actually inside me!  I keep watching my scan DVD over and over to try to make it sink in.  Hopefully it won't be long before you have a magical scan pic too!    

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

*CHAT TONIGHT - 9PM - CHAT ROOM - ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F9%255F32%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Betty-Boo

Go Emma go Emma... all the best


----------



## Roo67

Just got a message from Emma.

She is now PUPO.  

Congrats and hope you have a safe flight home with the lovely Dcon. Wishing you a stress free 2ww !!

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, congratulations Emma

Safe trip home and good luck for the 2WW....

Will be joining you girls here now as my FET is planned for late Aug - AF due Aug 11th, start the oestragen tabs then and transfer w/c 25th apparently. Just hope my 3 frozen ones thaw nicely and result in 2 good ones to transfer

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

to Emma......and excellent news`Laura will be on 2WW soon as well!!!  Out of interest Laura...not that I will need it    but just wondering if the timing is more flexible with FET?  Presume it is just done when you are roughly at right time in cycle lining wise rather than being so specific as IVF ? 

..Dinky x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Dinky,

Yes, it seems to be more flexible. Protocol is scan day 2 to check for cysts etc (I'm skipping this as will be on holiday...have said if they find a cyst at subsequent scan I will take responsibility for cancelled cycle etc....), then start the tablets (to thicken up your lining), scan day 9, then embryo transfer around day 14 ish...but you can more or less choose which day to have them transferred once your lining is as thick as it needs to be

But of course you won't need to go back for any frozen ones  

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Emma, congratulations and good luck for the 2ww    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi everyone,
Just out of interest Lauris, sounds like you are doing a natural cycle transfer so no down regging? How come you don't have to test for surge? I was also told that I would have my embryos put back surge plus six days (as they are blastocysts)...and that this was not flexible. We will also be having transfer in same week...even though I've already been down regging for six days! I just don't get all the different schedules! Be helpful to know what your protocol is so that I can check why mine seems so long and different. Ta.

Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Muddy,

No idea I'm afraid - I realise that I don't really understand it myself. I was told scan day 2 of cycle to check no cysts etc. Then start the Prognyva (not sure if that's how you spell it but it's oestrogen tabs to thicken lining). Take those for approx 9-10 days, have a scan around day 9 to see how I'm doing. As long as lining is OK, can then plan transfer. I assume this might require another scan around day 12-13 as well. I'm on gestone this time because I bled early both times on previous IVF cycles. So apparently I have to start the gestone injections and that day will be day zero. Then day 3 is transfer. So I can more or less choose which day is day zero once my lining is OK (within reason I guess - don't suppose I can wait weeks or anything but I can be flexible by a few days...)

I asked about picking up surge and she said not needed because not a natural cycle and I probably wouldn't ovulate anyway - don't really understand this as don't think the tablets stop you ovulating. Will have to query all this with the nurse when I go for a scan....at the moment I am just trusting what she said....but I do find it a bit confusing....

Perhaps Dottie or Roo might have some thoughts on this since they've both had FET recently?

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Muddy & Laura

I too was a little confused by it all.....the oestrogen (estrofem) tablets I was taking to thicken lining (assume similar to your prognova Laura) apparently stop you from ovulating too.  I had a scan on day 10 to check lining and their were no follicles at all so it obviously does do that!  I have to say that I'm around ovulation time now and have had some strong pains this month - I can only assume that it must be because it was all artifically stopped last month.
Muddy - not sure then why they have talked to you about your surge?  Best to check with your clinic.  Or ask over on the FET thread as I'm sure there are lots of different protocols being followed over there.

Hope that helps
Dx


----------



## pippa38h

Lots of questions:
I`m wanting to egg share, but I also want to freeze some embryos for a possible second child (I`m going to do 3day SET for my first cycle, which I doubt will be sucessful, but don`t want to freeze blastocysts) then subsequent cycles as blastocyst SET.  My main concerns is, what is the  % of the frozen embryos that can grow ok to the blastocyst stage (or surviving) when I need them again in 4+yrs (when my own eggs will be aging)? Will it be enough just to have half my eggs to store? I`m not sure if to do IVF with no donation first cycle and donate for the others.  Is there any way of predicting roughly how many eggs are going to be produced prior to starting treatment (age, previous fertility, blood results).  I want to donate but I wouldn`t like to say I will, then drop out prior to EC as I don`t have enough eggs for treatment AND storage (and pay for the full cycle) - that would just devistate the recepient.

Hope someone can help

Pippa


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - makes perfect sense if the tablets stop ovulation as well as thicken lining. Consultant made no reference to that, just kept talking about the lining. 
Muddy - odd that you need to down reg for FET though - I'd def have a word with your clinic

Pippa - I'm afraid that there are probably no answers to your questions! If there's one thing I've learnt since starting this whole adventure (!), it's that there are very few certainties in IVF. It's not possible to predict how many eggs you will get, how many will fertilise, or how many will go to blast. I've had lots of eggs (21) both times, good fertilisation (14), but only 2 good quality embies first time, and 5 second time - and none to blast. 
I seem to remember Dottie had similiar numbers to me first time, second time then only 4 eggs but all 4 fertilised and were great quality - so it can vary from cycle to cycle as well as person to person. 

Until you do one cycle, you (and your clinic) won't know how you respond to the drugs so it would certainly make sense to do a solo cycle first rather than egg share. Then once you have an idea how you respond, you could think about egg share the next time perhaps? Although as said above, you could find your second cycle completely different to your first

Very frustrating this whole thing, but it's just not an exact science I'm afraid

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Pippa, I have to agree with Lou. I have had loads of eggs each time, despite my age, and this would have been difficult to predict from any test results, although all my hormone levels etc are good. The first time I had 4 embryos from 17 eggs - none led to BFP. Second time I had 11 embryos, taken to six blasts from 27 eggs. So far no BFP. Whilst money is a real issue, I agree that egg sharing might not be the best idea first time round. You need to think just of yourself and maybe bite the bullet and pay the full whack for the first cycle. I'd also not bother freezing eggs if I were you and go straight to embryos....for me it would have given a false sense of security having lots of eggs as most would not have worked. I realise that you are alot younger but as you are paying such a lot of money you may as well go to embryo development....it won't cost any more if you are having some going to embryo anyway and will cost more in the future to then take them to embryo stage from eggs. Perhaps you are hoping that maybe in the future you will meet a partner who you would want kids with and I suppose that freezing just eggs does make some sense in that scenario. For now though, if having a baby now is what you want then I'd concentrate on doing that and as you go along something will most likely click into place and you will know then what it is that you want. Good luck!!

Thanks for replies r.e. FET. The down regging is basically so that the clinic can plan exactly which day to transfer embryos so that it doesn't fall on a weekend. I start the oestrogen (progynova like Lauris) on the sunday after my period starts although I guess as it's a longer protocol than maybe it will be in 2 sundays time - confusing. Am also still confused about your protocol Lauris as they seem to be saying that they can time yours by just using the oestrogen? I am hacked off about the unnecessary extra drugs but don't have much choice. I will ask them about this though.


Muddy


----------



## pippa38h

Thanks for all the replies.  I think I will do normal IVF first and freeze any unused 2d embies which can  go to blastocyst stage for FET (I know that I can`t freeze eggs- far too sensitive) then egg share cycle when (sorry if) it fails, and go to blatocysts (which are also useless for freezing) SET.  Maybe my grandparents would like to contribute some ££££ to produce their greatgrand child, that is if I gently break the news to them of the somewhat untraditional method of producing it!

I`m getting there!

Pippa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck with decision making but also bear in mind sometimes you don't ever get anything to freeze.i'm on my 5th cycle&never had anything to freeze despite good quality ones 4 transfer days. Also I don't think you can wait &see how many you get&decide whether to donate or not as the recipient needs to be worked up& usually if you don't produce enough for you and her she gets them& you get a free cycle after -that's what happened to my friend. Good Luck with the decision making
L x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Pippa, just wondering about your comment about blastocysts? There isn't anything that I am aware of that suggests that they can't be successfully frozen, if anything, they are further on and likely to be stronger than earlier embryos. At least I hope so as I have 4 frozen and haven't been told that they are more vulnerable at defrosting stage! 

Good luck with your choices, hope the right ones leap out at you! 

Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie

My embies were frozen as hatching blasts. Don't worry


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks EmmaL! All these things that give you moments of panic! They have told me that the frozen ones were not as good as the fresh ones...gradings of 1BA as opposed to 1AB (hmmm, spot the difference!). Feeling pretty down about it all really...great to see a BFP for Orchid, which both gives me hope but also makes me feel sad for me....just can't imagine that anything that great will ever happen to me and not sure if I could wait for even more years for it. 

Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie

. Is is very hard to imagine success - I also don't really but try to do my PMA.

Had an AF pain and huge feeling of bleeding today. Grabbed a bra in M&S and headed for the changing room. Phew - was just a gross display of progesterone    . Came back out giving the bra to the woman and realised it was a size 30AA    .

Both times before with treatment I had the bleeding before test day. Same as Laura I think. I have to say I think its the worst way to find out. Getting the BFN on the stick is ghastly but at least you've peed on it and know a result is imminent. To just start bleeding and know its over is a dreadful dreadful shock iykwim!


----------



## pippa38h

Hi Muddy

I`m so sorry if I upset you, I think my data was a few years out of date.

I think it depends on how good your clinic is at working with blastocyst freezing - traditionally they are less resiliant to freezing and thawing - they are injected with antifreeze before cryopreservation. But some clinics are apparently getting quite good at it. You need to check your own hospital stats.

Check our this link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=4758.0 (but bear in mind, things have come a VERY long way since 2003 when this link was written)

Pippa


----------



## Damelottie

It seems to be very common now from what I read on the FET boards and Peer support. I never read the clinic stats - all a load of baloney imo. There are far too many variables included/not included from what I can make out.


----------



## dottiep

I  agree....if we went with the statistics on everything, we wouldn't even be here!
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Girls - quick question or two re the prognyva tablets - clinic recommends taking vaginally. Sure I've read on here about this but just checking - do I literally just pop them up there on my finger? They're very small - how do you make sure they don't come out again? 

Also, they are blue - can I expect blue mess do you think? Might need to go get some of those little pantie liner thingies if that's the case...don't want all my underwear turning blue....oh this ttc is a funny business isn't it?

I went for a fake tan today - the ones where they spray you all over - she gave me the paper knickers and went out of the room whilst I got changed...and I'm thinking why bother love, it's not like my bits haven't been seen by dozens of people over the past few months anyway  

Oh, and do you think I should not drink now I'm starting the tablets/FET cycle? Could be tricky as in Bordeaux wine region with 12 hard drinking uni friends....hoping one or two is OK as long as I don't go mad...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello there

Sounds like the little blue tablets I have. Even though they're small they really shouldn't fall out. Your muscles and the sticky mucus should hold them in ok. I managed ok just using my finger - I think some people use a tampon but I didn't find that necessary

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Blimey...progynova up your bits? Never heard of that...how bizarre. So when you have to use the cyclogest after transfer, you'll be putting one up your jacksie and one up your doodah!! Yikes your pelvic floor muscles will be fab by the end of that!!  

Muddylane


----------



## Roo67

you've got a way with words Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Apparently you can just take them orally, but they work better up your doodah as Muddy so nicely puts it!!

I'm on the dreaded gestone injections afterwards though, so at least I won't be juggling cyclogest as well....

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

how weird was just at a friends house and we were discussing what to call your bits with small children (that sounds dodgy!) doodah, might just work!

Glad luck with the various pills and orifices 
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

..we had that conversation whilst on holiday. My friends (who are very down to earth and don't believe in talking down to children) told their 2 yr old daughter that she doesn't have a willie like her older brothers, she has a vagina. She can't pronounce it though, so she calls it her 'dina' - brilliant!

Question for you - does anyone know if the heparin injections (mine are clexane) have to be done at the same time every day? And why am I on both Clexane and aspirin - don't they do the same thing? Feel like I haven't had all this really explained to me....great if anyone can help out

thanks!
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Did you see that programme on Ch4 last night - 'the perfect vagina'  Why would someone put themselves through that.    

Laura - in general nursing we wouldn't use clexane and aspirin, not sure if it is different with fertility, I wouldn't have thought so, but if both are low doses it may be ok. I would contact your clinic just to double check.

Hope you are feeling a bit better this evening.  

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Roo - I'll call the nurse tomorrow and check. It's 75mg aspirin and 20 Clexane - so yes, pretty low doses. Just not sure why both....

Feeling a bit better - the chocolate helped!!

Didn't see that program but read about it - ugh....

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

oooo I saw that programme too!!!  I loved the vagina plaster casts....could only happen in Brighton!!  Am thinking I might set myself up as an artist doing plaster casts of willies....what a job!! 

Can't say I've ever really thought about what my bits look like ....takes me enough time and effort to do my bikini line....and I mean the bit that grows down my thighs....been nowhere near a brazilian!!  wonder if that's why I'm single ?!?!


----------



## lulumead

Loved the casts too...programme was a bit extreme, v sad that young girls are feeling like they need to have that done!

Dinky: can I join your artists movement for the male castings...might be the closest I get for a while!!  With you on the nowhere near a brazilian...maybe men are that fickle!!!

XX


----------



## muddypaws

I'm wondering how the cast thing would work with men...won't you have to do lots of massaging with that gooey stuff? How do you get the same shape to remain, won't it all get a bit distracting!

Anyway....looks like Lauris, Roo and I will be 2ww buddies...more or less. I will get my blasts transferred on Fri 29th and so testing will be on the 11th Sept I think. This is all assuming that my scan on Thursday is OK. Got a date yet Lauris or are you having another scan? 

Muddylane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi,

Another scan on Friday Muddy - and then they will confirm, but they've said transfer will be either Monday or Tues next week. I calculated test day as the 11th as well - LWC make you wait 16 days. Of course I'll test before then though... 3 day embies so that would be 19 days which is way too long. Am in Finland 8-11th sept for big team meeting so not looking forward to finding out whether it's worked whilst surrounded by 160 of my colleagues pretty much 24/7   
Not to mention the whole stress of injections etc whilst travelling....ugh - why is life never simple?

can't miss the meeting as has been in the diary for months and I'm giving a big presentation on day 2....

will be good to have some 2WW buddies this time
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Yes will be great to have some 2ww buddies  

My FET will be mon 1st with 5 day old embies, official test day will probably be mon 15th but will never make it that far    depends when I'm working but got a pos at 9 days post transfer last time. 


Roo x


----------



## dottiep

Hi ladies

Laura - I'm on aspirin & fragmin ( a different brand of heparin type stuff) - I think this is quite usual in IVF when you read people's signatures.


Well...as I'm off to the sunny carribean on thursday I did have a brazilian wax done thisevening....am still reeling from the pain....had to have several glasses of wine to console myself!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - ouch! I've never had a Brazilian (I figure no one except the LWC nurses/consultants get to see down there anyway so it hardly matters!) but I can't imagine it's much fun....

Is the fragmin an injection? I find the Clexane stings...was wondering if there was an alternative. Am also getting very nervous about the gestone which I start Friday. I remember you saying how painful it was. But I just can't rely on the pessaries again after the last 2 cycles bleeding so early...will have to steel myself somehow....

Very envious of your holiday, hope you have a fabulous time - are you going with friends or on your own?
Either way it will be lovely - and at the very least you'll get sunshine 

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies...

I am just reviving the FET thread. It was dropping off the list a bit and I'd forgotten we had it.  I won't have much to post for a few weeks but Laura, Roo and Muddylane I think you are all in the next week or so?!?  

Good luck to everyone!! 
..Dinky xx


----------



## lulumead

yes ... good luck FET-er's!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lulu, I've been posting on the IVF thread even though it's FET this time. Suppose I should try and post here instead!

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girls,

Had scan at lunchtime - Lining 12.7mm, not as good as last time but still pretty good.

Can't get hold of the lovely Stepan though - his mobile is switched off.  will keep trying and e-mail him too.

Rx


----------



## kylecat

Well done Roo on an excellent lining - hope you are able to get hold of Stepan asap and that your painful hand is feeling better. 

Laura - glad you felt a little bit better this morning   - hope your afternoon at work wasn't too stressful. 

Muddylane - good luck for your FET later on this week - you have some excellent blastocysts there!  

Love to all
katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Sounds good to me Roo.....duvet quality lining again!  Good luck with getting hold of Stephan....x

Muddylane...hope you're feeling ok about fridayxx


----------



## Roo67

Got a text saying

I am on holiday write sms.

So now awaiting reply ?!?


Phew - got reply all set for monday, just need time now. Even on holiday he is still working.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - well done on the lining. I read on the Reprofit thread that he's on hols - you could try Marek instead?

I'm feeling much better today although rather bloated - not sure what is causing this as no EC and have been on the clexane and gestone for 5-6 days now so not sure why today....oh well, perhaps I'm just eating too much  

Working from home tomorrow so I can relax a bit (had groups in London tonight so just got home at 11.30pm...and rushed to do injections as late - usually do at 10pm...) - will have nice lie in tomorrow!

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Just posted on IVF thread too but should have put it on here. Anyway, today is one of tension, just hoping the defrost and culturing goes ok for tomorrow. 

Thanks for everyone's good wishes. Lauris, I've been reading the side effects of the progynova and bloating and wind is one of them! Great....only one that doesn't seem to be there (worryingly dementia is there!!!) is diarrhoea, which I had in abundance yesterday evening at a nice restaurant (I know TMI!).

Muddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, good news about your lining   Good luck for Monday too  

Muddy, good luck for FET tomorrow    

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
Had three blasts transferred this morning. They called me early to come in quick cos one was practically fully hatched! So they all look pretty good. My fourth one degraded and didn't make it so it's this time or another full cycle. I feel quite positive this time...not sure how long it will last but it just HAS to work.  


Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - that's great - 3 hatching blasts has got to give you a really good chance...

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi cycle buddy,
It was only one hatching but never-the-less pretty good. One of the other two had improved it's quality and the third was not quite as good but still fine. Oh my god....please work!! 


Muddy


----------



## Roo67

Muddy - fantastic news, how do you feel about having the first singlies triplets   , 

I hope you remain positive for the next 2 weeks and beyond.   , not long now until I join you.

R xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Roo,
Much as having three would be lovely (err..I think), it's so unlikely...they wouldn't let you transfer three otherwise! Still, might be quite cool to be one of the first over 40s to have triplets! Hope you are feeling excited  about your journey on Sunday and looking forward to joining us seasoned girls on the 2ww!

Muddy x


----------



## dottiep

Hello all from sunny Barbados!  well, we've actually had loads of rain but interspersed by lots of sunshine!

Just wanted to pop on & wish Muddy lots & lots of luck (triplets, hey??) - try to keep sane.  Also to send Roo buckets of luck for trip to Brno to the lovely Marcel! Hope all goes well hun.

Will catch up properly when back.

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Muddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, thats fantastic news, let hope that they are all snuggling in and you do become the first singlie to have triplets   Good luck for your 2ww  

Laura, hope that you are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

ooooooh Muddy maybe my triplet dream was about you!   Great news, hope you're feeling good.

Lxx


----------



## muddypaws

Yikes....apparently embryos cultured to blasts before transfer also have a higher rate of division to identical twins....could be six of them!        
Actually, that just isn't funny!

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

oh la la ... that might be too many!


----------



## lulumead

leave it with me!!!


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

I'm leaving early tomorrow morning and not sure when I will get on line again, am taking my laptop with me so will let you know how i get on.

Dottie - don't know who will do my transfer yet,  Stepan said see you monday, so I may get the main man himself, hope you're not finding it too difficult lounging about in the sun.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I really hope that your trip goes well and you have your dream in your arms.  I find it so emotional going back to the clinics etc.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Roo - see you on the 2WW soon  

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## Roo67

Another 4 hours and I will be PUPO  

I'm off to do some shopping now, so i have some lovely goodies to eat and drink this afternoon.

Roo xx


----------



## Elpida

Thinking of you Roo


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

All the best Roo- a wonderul feeling!!
L x


----------



## dottiep

Roo - glad all went well & you'll be safely home when you read this.
A boy & a girl it is then!!  

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm booked again for about 3 weeks time


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's fab news Em - here's hoping you're second time lucky  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Emma - fab news - the three weeks will zoom by. I am so glad you are off to Brno for another attempt! Here's lots of     for second time lucky!

Love and best wishes katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Ah - thanks Laura and Katie  

Well - all we can do is have another go and keep fingers crossed


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Glad you've decided Emma, all the best, you will be back on 2WW before you know it x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Emma

What date do you go?  I'm probably having donated FET w/c 29th Sept..... I think Felix is there around the same time for her IVF too..

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, wouldn't it be lovely if you were all there together in Brno....


----------



## Damelottie

I think I'll be later. Mmmm - 4th of Octoberish - maybe a few days earlier. Af is bound to play up


----------



## dottiep

Emma - likewise.....all dependent on AF and what cycle day Stepan wants to do transfer.  I have a treatment plan for ET on day 18 which (if all on time) would mean I would go out on 1st and back on 3rd....we may crossover, you never know!

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

That would be great  . I'm planning a one night stop this time so we could fit one dinner with ice-cream in


----------



## winky77

Hey me too....  On my reckoning I'll be FET around about 1st -4th Oct (about day 13-14 of cycle....does that sound right?).  Wish I could bring my frosties out to Brno with the gang! 

Rose...am I right in thinking you'll not be far behind with your next go? Still LWC? 

Can't come quick enoughin some ways......although have seriously gone off rails with eats and only a few weeks now to turn that round ....derrrr  !

I was feeling really negative at the weekend and told my mum I thought FET wasn't going to work....am fairly convinced I will be going to Brno and importing sperm to there.  Then Muddy and Laura's news made me think again!  Gave me some hope back! 

..Dinky xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dinky, 

I was so convinced this wouldn't work that I had an entire schedule worked out for Brno - when to start the pill, when to have EC/ET, booking holiday from work etc....I'm keeping my list/plans just in case this doesn't last but just goes to show you never know what is round the corner  

Looks like October is going to be as busy as September on the 2WW thread - by this time next year we'll have a bumper crop of babies between us  

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws

Dinky,
Glad our news made you feel more positive - bubbas are possible from FET. It is odd isn't it that FET works where good quality fresh blasts didn't for me? Guess the body just does what it does. Bit like Lauris I am keeping plan b in my head in case but really don't want to have to act on it. Am back at work next week and am dreading it...worried that my FET worked because I was away from the stress of it all and now am going back to it. Just have to let things wash over my head and think to myself "I don't care cos I'm going to be a mummy!  ". Just enjoying my moments to myself thinking about my little blob of cells. 

So, all in all, I'm a big fan of FET Dinky! 

Muddy


----------



## dottiep

Well AF arrived today ( a bit earlier than expected but not a problem).  Have emailed Stepan to check on treatment plan but based on a day 18 transfer which is what he said to me previously, I am looking at donated FET on 29th september. Will start popping the drugs again tonight - oh joy!

Let's hope this is lucky (tx) 7!

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh good luck Dottie    

No AF here yet and no feelings. Always late when needed


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news that you're ready to get started again Dottie....7 is a very lucky number  

Em - hope AF arrives soon so you can book yourself in too

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Em - I don't know how to do the AF dance but am sending you one virtually then we can do pizza and ice cream in Brno together - hopefully with Felix too!

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

That would be great wouldn't it?   

I thought I had a little AF twinge earlier but gone now  

One of the ice-creams I had was like a blackberry sundae. OMG


----------



## suitcase of dreams

all this talk of ice cream is making me want some...but I've just had a shower and washed my hair and I don't want to go to Tescos now...shall I eat the large bar of fruit and nut in the fridge?

I think we all know the answer to that  

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Laura - ENJOY!!


----------



## Damelottie

Is there a shop nearby you could go in your PJ's?  

Or put some boots over and your long coat? I've done it a few times - appalling really


----------



## suitcase of dreams

going to do my injections then indulge in the chocolate - yum...

must remember to get some ice cream in for next time though!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Emmalottie said:


> Or put some boots over and your long coat? I've done it a few times - appalling really


Me too - infact waiting for my takeaway so shoved some jeans on over my nightwear - nearly looks like a top  Oh well, it's dark sure they won't notice


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best, those going onto FET...
Emma hope AF shows her face so you can move onto the next step.
All the est Dottie!!
As for the ice cream - am eating tub of Tesco's frozen raspberry yoghurt... lush!!! And yes I have been out loads of times with coat and boots on over PJ's!!! MMMMMmmmmmmmmm  can't think why I'm single!!! 

Take care
R x x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG - how funny  . It could be a single woman thing. Come to think of it - didn't Bridget Jones do something similar?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, because if we weren't single we'd be sending our other halves out in the wind and rain to get the chocolate/icecream etc etc


----------



## Damelottie

We would indeed  . Well thats at least one benefit of having one I suppose. The problem is they wouldn't just deliver the ice cream and then bugger off   . They have a habit of hanging around getting all bothersome    . I think I'd rather tackle the wind and rain to be honest


----------



## Roo67

Why put coat / jeans on over PJ's ? - was driving to uni one day - (yes broad daylight) and saw a women crossing the road in her pink checked pj's, had to do a double take but yes was definately in her jim jams.


----------



## Damelottie

OMG!

I was up early once to take mum and dad to Heathrow Airport. I just chucked a cardy over my PJ's because I was just going to drop them off and drive straight back home. About3 hours each way. So we pulled into the airport drop off and the clutch went!!!!!!!!! Had to get the RAC and be driven ALL the way home sitting in the guys van with him


----------



## Roo67

Lessons learnt then me thinks !!!


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....

Well AF came yesterday so now on track for FET....feels good to be doing something again rather than being in limbo.  I'm having a scan up here 2moro (note to self - must do bikini line!!!!).  Seems weird to have scan whilst still on AF as never done that before?!  LWC said should be day 2 or 3...has been so heavy today I've been to the loo every hour even with tampon and pad....am praying it is not so bad 2moro as will be SO embarassing!!  LWC also said FET will anything from 10-14 days from 2moro depending on what scan show.....Dottie....could be exact same timeline as you !!! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey Winky - on the move again!!! Fab news glad the ball is rolling again...
Have had scan whilst on AF before - when I was being scanned for fibroids.  Was strange but I felt more uncomfortable because of AF - the girl doing the scan was fine - didn't bat an eyelid....
All the best!!!  So glad every things on the move again.... Oooo lots of 2WW's in the wings.....


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, glad that you are now getting going again, hope the scan goes okay tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Great news Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky great news - best of luck- don't worry abour cd2 scan, they are used to it!!! I thought it was going to be bad, mind you I am lucky AF lasts 24 hours!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - did you see your nomination you were given last week?


----------



## muddypaws

Winky, how did scan go. Have you got a date for transfer yet? Must feel good to be on your way again.  

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

helpppppp....I've sort of lost track of whose where....don't think I've quite translated all your names into the new ones...if anyone has a list of the old and the new that they can PM me that would be fab, then I will be back on top of whose whose!!!!

Sounds like lots is about to happen in the next week or so....how exciting, hope you are all feeling ok.


xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hope the scan went ok winky (or whatever your name is now  ) and that you are good to go again soon

wishing you lots of luck that this is your time.

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - how was your scan?
Been away for a couple of days so just catching up...have you got a firm date for ET??  Maybe we'll be cycle buddies??

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - hope scan went well and you're all on track for FET...

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello.......

Ta for the best wishes re. scan and sorry i've been awol for a few days....managed to cock up my wireless internet when trying to get wireless also working on my Wii!??! 

Scan on friday was fine.....when I finally got there 90minutes late!   Diesel spillage closed motorway and most of Glasgow was gridlocked for hours!  Everyone else was in same boat so clinic were very flexible! 

I've started on Prognova now.....got drugs thru Ali at Fazeley again.  When spoke to LWC on friday they said can take orally or vaginally but latter is best. However, the pills are tiny...and I think sugar coated ?!?!?....so seems odd to put them up there    Have just been swallowing them instead and meant to phone LWC today to check but forgot!  Also bit worried as when read pill leaflet it is all about them being prescribed as HRT and also mentions possible side effect of making fibroids grow.  Given I'm taking 4 tablets/day where HRT is one a day it does give me bit of wobble....don't want the remaining fibroids to become a problem.  Actually I realise I don't even know what Prognova is meant to be doing?! 

On dates for FET have another scan on monday 29th and am booking flights to head down to LWC wed pm....FET likely to thurs or Fri next week.....so we'll be cycle buddies Dottie, Felix ?!?  anyone else? 

Feels a bit surreal at mo....I think actually doing injections feels more real somehow?!?  Is that mad?!  

...Winky  x


----------



## Damelottie

winky77 said:


> I think actually doing injections feels more real somehow?!? Is that mad?!


I know exactly whay you mean. When I was injecting it felt very real and sort of 'medical'. These FET's don't really feel like they're happening


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky/LadyL - I agree. In fact the whole FET felt so 'easy' compared to fresh IVF that I was completely amazed when it worked  

Winky - I think, although am not 100% sure, that the progynova both helps build up the lining but also somehow stops your natural cycle ie stops you producing a follicle/egg - which I assume is necessary so you can have the defrosted ones put back instead

What I'm not sure about is what it's doing now....I'm still on it 4x daily (by the way although they are small you can use them vaginally - pop them on the tip of your finger and up they go! Easier lying down that standing up!) - might ask my clinic about that when I go for scan next week

Anyway, must go to work and stop being distracted by FF  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Winky - Glad scan was ok - I have looked up progynova in the BNF (drugs formulary) and doesn't really mention taking it for IVF - only concerns with it being for HRT. Basically it is oestrogen as S of D says builds up your endo lining. I take mine orally.

LadyL - hope you're ok and looking forward to being out in Brno again next week  

Dottie -    for you for next week - tell Stepan to save some lovely embies for me !!

Roo xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
I'm still on the progynova but taking 3 a day orally. As far as I know it thickens the lining. I have to keep taking it till 12 weeks pregnant if I get that far. It is used for HRT and taken orally so can't see that taking orally is a problem as this is what it is designed for. Glad not to be having anything else to post in the doodah as it's all a bit of a mess anyway with the crinone gel pessaries! Glad you are on the road Winky, FET next week...very exciting! Just remember that suity and I had success with frosties  


Muddy


----------



## dottiep

Winky - glad all ok.  I know exactly what you all mean about it feeling a bit unreal - a good thing though compared with what you put your body through for IVF.  Although I'll be on Estrofem, Utrogestan, Aspirin & Fragmin (plus buckets of vits, folic acid, fish oil, etc...) so still fairly medical!
Your prognova (my Estrofem) can be taken either way.  I took mine orally initially but had problems with blurred vision (under the 'contact your doctor immediately' side effects!) so switched to up the 'doodah' & all is well.  A bit fiddly I have to say! It builds the lining & stops you producing follies.
Roo -thanks for the wishes - I'll get him to save you some good ones  

I have scan to check lining tomorrow morning so hope all well    Will call Stepan afterwards but at the moment all scheduled for next monday....

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Dottie xxx


----------



## dottiep

Thanx Em!

Not long for you now either.....

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Winky, good to hear all went well with your scan and you're good to go. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Dottie.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm not going to have a scan this time. It was so much hassle to organise before and I could do with saving the £80. I'm going to assume I've responded as well as I always have done. I just thought that if my lining was poor I'd have paid to find that out and then would lose the money on the flight as well. Might as well just go now.

Is it Day 15 to start the progesterone?

xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Emma, I think I would contact Stepan and ask him when to start Utrogeston as I started mine different times for last 2 goes. Depends what day transfer is


R x


----------



## dottiep

Em

I'm having scan tomorrow which is day 13. He said as long as lining is at least 7mm I should add Utrogestan tomorrow.  As Roo says I think it depends on when your ET is.  Best to give him a call or email.

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks ladies

ET is Day 18 and I'm pretty sure it said Day 15 on my treatment plan. I'll have a look for it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh lots of activity on here!!

Winky I have had progynova 12 mgs a day before, it is HRT, as are the patches but commonly used in Fertility treatment, we use the oestrogen to artifically thicken our endometrium linings, but we are not menopausal.  In FET the ovaries have been shut down though.

Good luck ladies and Roo hope you had a fab day

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, i'm glad that your scan went well and that you are ready to go again next week  

Dottie, hope that your scan went well this morning and that you are still on track for 'lucky #7' FET on monday  

Good luck to all our other ladies due to have tx soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know lining 'perfect' at 9.5mm - although it's always like that!! Spoke to Stepan so all good to go!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yay, great news Dottie

So you're off on Sunday? I have everything crossed for you

Suitcase
x

PS exhausted in the evenings at the moment, just want to come home and collapse on sofa, but will let you know when next in London and not so tired and let's have dinner


----------



## dottiep

It's a date - we can indulge in water and fruit juice!  

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Ooh exciting Dottie. All good to go then. Hope you are excited. You'll be overlapping with Felix won't you? 
LL good luck too...all sounds very positive.
Lots of   to all you FET ladies. 

Muddy x


----------



## kylecat

Wow, Dottie - just caught up on this thread - great news about the lining - sounds like you are now set to go!!!   have a safe trip out to Brno.

Lots of luck to our other FET ladies too - felix, Winky, JJ1    

Love to you all
kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Dottie - sending you loads of   and  for your trip to Brno.  Hope you come back with some extra cargo  

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, great news about your lining, wishing you all the luck in the world for FET on monday      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Thanks everyone for all your lovely wishes.
I feel a bit weird about this treatment - part of me thinks 'here we go again' (in a not so positive way) and part of me is really excited that this might be the one!  It's very strange....
I hate what these drugs do to me though...am so bloated my muffin top has turned into a whole victoria sponge top  

Dx


----------



## muddypaws

Well, shortly you may be developing a multi-tiered babycake so get used to being bloated and growing!! It is daunting though, I know I felt the same this time round....the whole idea that I'd had three failed embryo transfers and would have to go through the whole EC thing again filled me with gloom; still does in fact when I'm gloomy about whether this pg will last. But it worked out for me and hopefully you have a good chance this time round too(can't remember, is it your own frosties or donor?). Keep heart  

Lots of   and   to you.....sending you my personal   from mini bubba and me.

Muddy x


----------



## dottiep

Aw, thanks Muddy! Afraid I've had to move on to donor......sad in a way but hopeful in another if you know what I mean?
I think that's why I feel a bit weird about this tx?  Not really analysed it..

dx


----------



## winky77

Hello ladies and your muffin and victoria sponge tops !   

So I've booked my flights down and I'm just about remembering to take the Prognova...(and still orally.....as just can't bring my self to put something sugar coated up my doodah!.....feels a bit naughty?!?!     ) .......but it still feels unreal that I'll be doing FET in a week or less?!?! 

Had accupuncture today, and even that didn't trigger me to get real about this! 

Dottie...your lining sounds great.....get mine checked again on monday up here so fingers crossed I'll follow suit!  LadyL ...sound like you're good to go soon too!  Another wave of treatment coming round for quite a few of us which is exciting again!!! 

Not sure if my FET will be Thurs or Fri yet but anyone fancy early eve get together in central London on Thurs 2nd?  If I've had FET I'll be heading down to Brighton that eve for a few days but my friend who is commuting back there is at a leaving do in the evening so I won't meet up with her til later  (my cousin has also just moved to London so will be trying to catch up with her too).  If FET not til Friday I'll stay in London another night anyway. PM me if anyone is around! 

lol...

Winky   xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - not sure if I'll be able to get online this weekend (babysitting duty) - so wishing you all the very best for the FET....I know it must seem strange to be moving to donor, but just think how high your % success rate has gone to this time....and everything I have read about women who have used donor eggs is just so positive - at the end of the day you are the one giving the egg what it needs to grow and develop into a baby,without you it would just be a collection of cells in a petri dish (or whatever they keep them in!) so it's very much your child....

Winky - good news that you're all scheduled in too. Will come back to you re Thurs eve - at the moment I can't do much more than collapse in a heap on the sofa in the evenings, just get so tired, but if I feel up to it, would love to come and see you....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

They've given me a blooming muffin top again as well  . Or it could actually BE muffins xxx


----------



## dottiep

I have just eaten a bar of fruit & nut after having dinner with friends so not sure that helped!

Winky - I may be around for a quick drink (juice!) after work on thursday....

Dx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck winky & dottie - hope all goes well.
xx


----------



## muddypaws

Lots of luck for your trip to Brno Dottie. Really hope that these embies are the ones .


Muddy xx


----------



## Damelottie

Do you fly tomorrow Dottie? Friday for me - it seems to be coming round blooming fast now xxxx


----------



## dottiep

Yep fly tomorrow!
Am going out to 70's disco night tonight for a last (hopefully for a while) wild night out.....
Sorry I'll miss you Em but best of luck...

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh - sorry I'll miss you too Dottie  . GOOD LUCK


----------



## Roo67

Good luck Dottie - i hope you enjoyed your wild night out - you'll have to let me know what one of those is, I think I have forgotten  

Roox


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

just wanted to wish you well dottie hope you had a great night out!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie, safe journey... all the best and thinking of your for FET.. x x x


----------



## dottiep

Greetings from Brno.  Arrived with no glitches so now safely ensconced in the Grand.  Will pop out & get something to eat later & watch a couple of dvd's I've brought with me.  Had a great but heavy night last night so will be having an early one! 
Am due at clinic at 12 tomorrow so a leisurely breakfast and a wander round town beforehand.
Felix - have you packed yet?  I did it thismorning in a bit of an hangover rush but I'm only here for 2 days so not much can go wrong! There's a Zara, Mango & H&M here so you can always top up your wardrobe!
Feeling quite positive tonight.....it does tend to vary though!
Catch up later when fed my hunger.

dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good to hear you arrived safely and are all settled in Dottie

Last night's 70s disco sounds fab. I was up at 12, 2, and 5 with my 8 week old niece last night, and 1 and 1.30 with the 4 year old (had to check bedroom for monsters - bless)....so I feel like I've had several heavy nights in a row without actually having any of the fun!

Hold on to that positive feeling, and here's loads of     for transfer

Loads of     to Felix and Em too....

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Gosh SoD that sounds like a VERY heavy night! A taste of things to come though  
Are you managing to keep sane on the run up to your scan??  I wonder how many are in there

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Indeed Dottie - got me thinking very hard about the realities of having a baby on your own (although possibly a bit late now!!) - the lack of sleep is going to be really tough in the early days. Although at least I won't have a 2yr old and 4yr old to keep happy during the day as well - I have the greatest respect for my sister, I just don't know how she does it

Am kind of OK about scan - when I think about it I'm terrified there won't be anything in there, so I just try not to think about it. Only 3 sleeps to go and I'll know one way or another...

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

There's absolutely no reason to think there's nothing there!  I think you did enough tests!!   
Am excited for you..

Dx

By the way, Felix has posted on Reprofit thread about when to add orgalutron - I suggested you may remember as I really can't!  I think it was around 3/4 days before EC...can you let her know if you can remember?

Ta!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I know - am still doing the odd test (I have these really cheap internet ones so it's not costing me too much!) Not sure why I'm always imagining the worst - just a protection mechanism I guess...

Think I started the orgalutran about 6-7 days after I started the puregon - so halfway through stimms, but every protocol is different - will go check out the Reprofit thread for her post....

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - so glad that you have arrived safe and sound in Brno - it sounds like a great place with all those shops! Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tommorrow - hope all goes smoothly.    . When are you coming home?

Winky - lots and lots of luck to you this week - let me know how everything goes. I still think of us as being cycle buddies!!  

Hope everyone else is well too  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I totally forgot Winky - sorry Winky. All the best to you for this week too....think I will have to give Thurs eve a miss - really need to maximise my sleep this week
Plus the car nightmare means I may well have no car this week depending on what garage say tomorrow...

Shall be v sorry to miss you but still hoping to make Scotland in half term as long as the tiredness is a bit more under control by then (should be as will be nearly 12 weeks then....fingers crossed that is!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Weird - just lost my post somewhere in cyberspace above Brno!

Well I'm officially PUPO (again!) - had 2 grade 1's transferred at lunch time - 1 x expanding blast & 1 x blast.  OTD 12th October...Keep everything crossed.

Chilling out thisafternoon then meeting up with Felix for dinner.

Hi to all

Dottie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Dottie - have everything crossed for you! 

Have a lovely dinner with Felix tonight and get lots of rest this afternoon

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Excellent news Dottie. Looking forward to seeing you (& your precious cargo!) later. Just waiting to board. 

Thanks again Suity for popping over to the Czech page to let me know re Orgalutron. 

Wishing you lots of luck Di for FET later this week & good luck LadyL for your transfer soon. Goodness I'll be seeing you this week too. What a wonderful week!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm juts about to 'e' mail Stepan but I'm about 90% sure I'll be cancelling this cycle.
I've been so ill this month with a number of things. But particulalry worrying has been my IBS, and gasterorenturitis (sp) I've had for 2 days now. There is now way I've been absorbing the meds properly and I just can't afford to spend the money unless everything is as perfect as it can be. I'll lose the flight but thats better than losing the whole lot. I'm disappointed but just want to stop throwing upi and be able to eat again tbh at the moment  . Hopefully I can go next month instead....................


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ladylottie - that's bad luck... Is there anyway you can ask the airline company for a credit note?  i knowI've done that before when I've had to cancel flights... 
Know what you mean about the bad tummy tho - not been off the loo today - too much lentil soup I reckon....

Hope you get better / feel better soon and get everything back on track...
It might be the stress of L being ill...
Take care
R x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello R

Thankx for the tip - I'll ask about the credit thing.
It could quite possibly be the stress of L, and work has been particulalry awful.
But financially I do think this could be my last go so I want to make sure I'm in tip top mental and physical condition for it   

Big big hugs - you're always so supportive


----------



## Betty-Boo

big hugs back -  
Know what you mean - trying to lose the weight at the mo to get in the best physical shape I can... bloody hard tho as don't want to cut back too drastically on the vitamin / food front, so just being careful.

Hey Winky - how did the scan go??  Is it all systems go?  

Dottie - congrats - have a lovely meal with Felix later - take care of you and precious cargo...  It's all exciting - can't wait to get started!!  
Take care 
R x


----------



## dottiep

Thanks for all your wishes..
LadyL - sorry you're not up to tx this month but completely undersand if your body's not in the best condition - maybe be better to wait.   

Dx


----------



## Felix42

LadyL,  that you're not well. I absolutely don't blame you not wanting to risk ET when you're not feeling well. You've got to be at your best or as near as damn it haven't you.  that you feel better really soon. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL- so sorry that you have not been feeling well, I think it is best to postpone if you are not feeling the best.

Dottie-  for the 2ww, have a nice time with Felix, I really hope her treatment goes to plan, send her our love.
Winky- good luck for you tis week.

Suitcase- Hope the 7 week scan goes well, it'll be so nice to meet your bubs and see the HB

L x


----------



## some1

Dottie - sending you loads of     for your 2ww!

Felix - hope all is going well for you and you soon have some embies snuggling in  

LadyL - so sorry to hear that you may have to cancel your tx this month, hope you feel better soon and can have your tx next month instead. 

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks for your good wishes girls.

Feel blooming rough so it was the right decision. Disappointing tho xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Gutted that you had to cancel - but as you say if this is going to be your last go then you need to be in tiptop condition for it.

Congrats on being PUPO Dottie, have a lovely time with Felix and a safe trip home.

R x


----------



## dottiep

Thanks everyone for good luck wishes.  Just in from dinner with Felix - very full & very bloated.  I look more like 4 months pregnant than a few hours!!

LadyL - hope you feel better soon  


dx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,

Sorry LL about you feeling unwell....given how ill I am feeling, I think it is best to be in tip top condition before a cycle cos when you get pg it's another 8 weeks of feeling ill. Hope you feel better soon.

Great news Dottie...look after yourself. Hope Felix is doing OK too -   for EC later in week.

How long now Winky?

Suity, glad you had a good if exhausting weekend - no idea how you did it....I can bearly get out of bed at the moment...feeling so sick all day long.  

Muddy


----------



## Elpida

Dottie & Felix - thinking of you both.

LL - hope you feel better soon


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Muddy - I paid for it today - have felt sick and exhausted all day, really really awful. Hoping I feel better tomorrow as really need to go into work (not least to sort out the car which wouldn't start on Fri pm and so I just left it in the work car park, but have to sort it out soon....)

Felix - have everything crossed for your scan/meeting with Stepan

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Great news Dottie, sending you loads of   and   . Good luck on your 2ww  

Felix, good luck for this week, hope all goes to plan and you have precious cargo to bring home too      

Winky, good luck to you too      

LL, hope you are feeling better soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks everybody

Had a nice 'e' mail from Stepan. He's going to save my embies for me


----------



## winky77

Lady L ....what a shame you're having to cancel but totally agree about being in tip top shape to go thru it. Stephan sounds such a sweetie.  Hugs to you as I know you'll be disappointed   

Dottie....enjoy your first sleepover with your embies!    

Felix.....glad you guys you could meet up and     for your appt with the clinic...is it 2moro? 

Well I'm just in after a day flitting about Scottieland!  Scan this am in Glasgow......lining is 13.8 so all good to go .....hurrah!!!  Spoke to LWC and I'm booked in for FET on thursday am....just have to get past the hurdle of my frosties defrosting.....    Had some accupuncture this evening too....all helps I hope!! 

just going to have a quick catch up on the other threads......then bed! 

..Winky   xxx


----------



## muddypaws

OOhh...lots of luck for Thursday Winky.  

Glad Stepan was comforting LL. They have been nice to me about my embryo donor cycle in May...said I can keep hold of date until I'm 14 weeks, in case it all goes pear shaped. 

Suity - any exertion tends to cripple me too. Hope you are feeling a bit better today.  


Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

LadyL - great news that they will save the embies for you. Now you can concentrate on getting in shape for tx...hope you (and Lottie) are feeling better soon

Muddy - I've also still got my donor cycle (April) on hold until I feel a bit more secure about this pregnancy...hmm, so that will be on hold until April then  
Bit better today but still all I want to do is lie on sofa, read crappy novels and watch daytime TV. I cannot get up any interest in work and it's getting to be a bit of a problem....so much I need to do but I just can't be bothered and don't feel up to it....

Dottie - hope you had a safe trip home

Winky - safe trip down to London, will be good to have some activity on the 2WW thread again - want to see you girls joining us on bumps and babes!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Hope you are feeling better Lady , glad that Stepan will save your embies for you

Winky -    that all goes well on thursday for you

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey - me too... have got Donor cycle on hold for Brno.... Anyone else  Saying that I've not had first IVF go yet.. . 
All the best Thursday winky!
Glad Stephans keeping hold you your embie LadyL
All the best Dottie - Felix how did it go??  Have everything crossed for you x x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck for tomorrow Winky!! Hope all goes well & you have a good evening mini meet. 
That's fantastic news LadyL that Stepan is keeping your embies for you. Are you feeling any better?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - just want to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow....see you later...  

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, good luck for tomorrow  

LL, glad that your embies are being kept on ice, hope you are feeling better  

Felix, hope everything is going okay for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Winky and Felix, and anyone on here that I've missed!

xx


----------



## winky77

Hello !  Posting from blackberry as forgot my widget to do wireless on laptop when out & about !  Well I am on stansted express into London now !! Here we go again !!  Quick question - clinic told me to start cyclogest after last scan but presume I am right in thinking I shouldn't be popping  one in 2moro am before FET - wud make it all a bit messy ?!?  
Looking 4ward to mini meet - will text you dottie, rose... Don't think anyone else was around but if yeah let me know xxxx winky xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope it all goes well today Winky. So sorry I won't be able to meet up this evening but not great company in my current state anyway....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck winky-you can use cyclogest rectally-often advised before ET after than u can choose.l x


----------



## winky77

Hello - well that's me officially on 2ww again !  2 frosties survived as grade 1x 8 cell and 1x 6 cell so pleased with that . I am just giving them their first feed as lunching on marylebone high st!  Suitcase - I wish your scan had been 2day then at least I could have given you a gig in person !  Can't even do a virtual hug as on blackbarry !  Xx winky x


----------



## some1

Winky - congratulations on successful ET, sending you loads of   for a successful 2ww!

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Yeah Winky! Go you embies 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - sorry again that I couldn't make it last night- hope you had a good time with Rose.
Congrats again on being PUPO....we can keep each other sane over the next week or so.... 

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Winky - congrats on being PUPO    that the 2ww goes smoothly for you.

Are you still free to meet up next Thursday ??

Roo x


----------



## eddysu

Hi All,

Not sure whether you're still using this thread but I wanted to join in regarding the FET conversations.  I just had a failed FET and have 6 more frozen embryos (4 x day 1 and 2 x day 3) so thinking I'll do another FET.  

I know many others have a worse history than mine but I can't help feeling frustrated.  I just wish there was some explanation for the failures.  I have a followup appointment on Tuesday and in a rash moment made an initial consultation at another clinic for Thursday.  Not sure I could even move the frosties but I guess it makes me feel proactive.

I'm having struggles getting my lining to thicken up and I guess then there would be implantation issues.  My last FET was with buserilin and progynova and I was on the progynova for almost 4 weeks with lining going no thicker than 8mm.  I'd like to suggest trying a natural FET this next time since it didn't help to be able to have the progynova for all that extra time.  I also can't stand the buserilin.  I sleep really badly and my kidneys have problems when I'm on it.

Am looking forward to becoming a part of the single girls group as I need some sanity!

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Welcome Eddy. So sorry to hear that things haven't worked for you so far, but that's great you have some frosties waiting for you. 

Look forward to getting to know you on here. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Hi Rose,

I'm at the London Women's Clinic.  Have made an appointment at the Bridge next week to see what they have to say but am a bit chicken about going.  I shouldn't think negatively but if the next FET doesn't work, I'd actually like to look into Reprofit for a fresh cycle.  

Will ask at my followup about taking the embryos to blastocyst as the past two transfers have been day 3.  I was on gestone and aspirin this time so not sure what treats I'll have in store for the next one!  Gestone wasn't very nice. 

How do you girls cope with keeping your lives normal?  I like to plan ahead and I find I just can't at the moment.  Can't commit to Christmas plans and can't seem to make a lot of social commitments.  I guess its best to keep things as normal as possible. 

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

Hi eddy

Welcome to the group - look forward to hearing all about your experience.  Good to hear you have a few frosties to go!  Know what you mean about planning, and I haven't even started yet.  I'm constantly thinking, oh better not say yes to that, might be pregnant...but then realistically I know this could be a long journey so am equally trying to go about everything as I would normally otherwise it drives you a bit   .

I really used to be into planning, but after a recent-ish breakup I went totally the other way and did't want to commit to anything. Some weird psychology going on there, beginning to change a bit now  

Hope appointment at the Bridge is useful.

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Eddy,
I was thinking a bit about your frosties. As you can see I'm 40 and just achieved a pregnancy with a frostie after 1 year of treatment. I see that you have some day 1 frosties and wondered about this. I had lots of eggs and reasonable fertilisation rate but by day 2 on my first cycle, they had reduced from 13 to 4. As we are a bit older, the drop off rate is likely to be higher and I wonder whether your idea of going to blasts is the best option. Not to be negative but you could be wasting time on having day 1 embies transferred that aren't good enough to make it beyond that. I could have wasted a lot more time and money if I had gone with day 1 embies or second time round if I hadn't gone to blasts as I had 11 on day 3 but took to blast and got 6 (pretty good really but still only one has worked). Unfortunately, with limited other problems, the clinics will tell you that age is the main factor. I agree with the idea of a natural transfer too. I was plannin to do this but the clinic closed their lab for two weeks and I had to do a stimulated cycle....hence am still on the drugs, annoyingly....only a week to go till I come off them though.

Good luck with your decision making. Going to blast is really nerve-wracking but I do think that it stops you wasting time with embies that probably won't make it anyway...just my view and I know some over 40s have a different view.


Muddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddy, welcome to the group, you've come to the right place for great support and advice! Sorry to hear that your lining isn't playing ball and that things haven't worked for you so far. Good to read that you have some frosties waiting for you  

Good luck with your journey  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## eddysu

Thanks Muddy.  Your experience is really helpful.  I guess like a lot of other people I started on this road being idealistic and wanting the least intervention possible.  I didn't want to go for ICSI because I liked the idea of natural selection but had to because there wasn't enough sperm to fertilise all the eggs!  

I've met a lot of other women our age that won't go for anything but blasts but again I thought getting them back in was better than keeping them outside growing.  I will ask about the blasts tomorrow.  I also probably need to be flexible about the natural versus controlled cycle as its coming up to Christmas.  I'm sure the clinic would be happier if they could control the cycle!

Good luck with things.  Hope it continues to go well and I'll look forward to hearing more about your journey!

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

Good luck FET girls...not sure whose next for treatment.
xx


----------



## Felix42

I think it might be me up next for FET.  My transfer should be 8th November. 

It does all feel a bit unreal though as it is so low key - just popping the Estrofem and a lining scan next Monday.

Love and hugs to all,
Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hi to Eddy !  

Welcome to the threads and great result on number of frosties!  Sounds like we're at similar stages and ages!  I just had a negative FET with LWC a few weeks ago but no more frosties left now so have made the decision to progress to Brno for cheaper (and hopefully more successful !!!) treatment!  I spose I'll have to think about the whole day 3 or blast dilemma again... just did day 3 at LWC as no mention of anything different but have learnt from Muddy's experience! 

Anyway...tis late and just wanted to say Hi! 

Good luck to Felix as next one having FET !

...Winky   xx


----------



## Roo67

Eddy - welcome to our little world

I have had 3 FET (donated embryo's) at Reprofit this year,  All were day 5 blasts and as you can see from my signature, 2 ended as a BFP but sadly miscarried them both between 5 and 6 weeks   

My second FET i was matched with embryo's frozen on day 1 but unfortunately none of them made it past day 3 or 4.

I think it depends on embryologist and clinics preferances and experiences on when transfer or freezing takes place, so I think I would be guided by them.

Roo xx


----------



## eddysu

Wow - how great to find so many people that are in a similar situation to myself.  

Good luck Felix for your FET.  I'm excited for you!

I had my followup appointment today and we agreed to do some monitoring of my lining this cycle to see how well it thickens on its own.  If its satisfactory I'll do a natural cycle next month with the possibility of some progynova to supplement.  I won't have to thaw the embryos if my lining doesn't thicken so I have nothing to lose.  Then I can go back to a cycle with down regging if that doesn't work.  I feel good about all that.  I also asked about blasts and we can try that - again changing at the last minute to a day 3 transfer if necessary.

I also had the courage to ask to see the embryologist to find out about my embyro quality in the recovery room before I go into the theatre.  They were all supportive of this and glad that I asked.  The nurse even asked me to send a letter as a suggestion so they could try to implement this for all patients.  I can't believe that they think its ok to tell us about the quality and number of embryos while we have our legs in stirrups waiting for the transfer.  

Winky, I'll be interested to hear how you go with your next steps.

Good night to all and thanks for all your input and of course reading my posts!

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Eddy, that's great news re your test cycle to see how your lining goes & good to hear you've brought about some positive changes at your clinic as a result of your feedback. Wishing you lots of  for your lining!

I've just found out that I've got a two day assessment centre bang in the middle of my two week wait!  Argh!! At least it'll help to take my mind off the waiting I guess & no one will question my not drinking!!  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Just had my day 13 scan at the Birth Company. Lining 7.7 so all looking ok. FET is sooooo low key isn't it?! Roll on Sat tho to find out whether my frostie defrosts safely. Does the fact its a blast add to likely defrosting success, does anyone know?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I know what you mean - Felix. Its hard to believe with a FET that you've actually had anything happen at all


----------



## Roo67

Good  news Felix, i've only  done IUI and FET, so don't know any different.
I have not heard reprofit having had any problems with defrosting blasts so I'm sure you will be fine.

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Roo.  that frostie will defrost ok. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Felix - glad scan all ok and you're good to go.  I think blasts stand a better chance of surviving as they're so much further advanced before being frozen (??).  Really hope all goes well for you this time....shame I won't be there this time  

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Dottie. I do hope that's the case. When there's just one I can't help worrying a bit..... & yes, I'm really going to miss having my 'tag team' of you & Roo. 

Looking forward to meeting Maya & Misti though. 

Love Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Wish i was coming with you Felix  

I hope the next few days fly by for you and you are soon on your way. (Ask Stepan what has happened to my drugs !?!)

Roo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, glad that the scan went well and you are all set to go and get your frostie!!   that this is one for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi

Felix, it's exciting that you are soon back for your ice baby. In terms of survival, like most things I guess it's all about the embryo itself. I've only lost one embie through defrosting (out of 6) but it was a blast. However, three blasts did make it and one is now my acrobatic 12 week 5 day baby/foetus or whatever I'm allowed to call it now! FET can work...though of course I've still got the next 28 weeks to get through to fully prove that but never-the-less I'm into my second trimester now so...! Keep heart, it is really anxiety provoking waiting for the news about the thaw particularly when there is only one but you have a great chance of it surviving. Lots of     to you.

Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Thanks all, I'm getting very excited now. Can't wait to have my frostie on board! Its good to hear of other frostie successess too - thanks Muddy!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Good luck from me too Felix.  Will be thinking about you this weekend.

Is your protocol a natural FET or did you downreg?  Are you on progynova or the equivalent?


----------



## Felix42

Thank you for the good luck messages. V much appreciated. I'm now on Stansted Express & very excited!

Eddysu, I'm on Progynova from Day 1 & now utrogeston from Day 13. 

Getting seriously spaced out by the latter every now & again. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hope you have a safe trip Felix - enjoy brno (again!) and come back safely with you precious cargo on board.

 

Roo


----------



## Felix42

Aww thanks Roo. Just been mentally practising my few Czech words 

Love Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

*GOOD LUCK FELIX*​
     ​
Missed you again


----------



## dottiep

Felix - hope you arrived safely & now back in your home from home  
Hope all goes well with defrost & ET..... take care hun
Dx


----------



## eddysu

Has anyone heard from Felix on how it went in Brno?

I've had a bit of a surprise.  I was doing a monitoring cycle this month to see if I could do a natural FET next month without any progynova.  When I went in for my scan on Tuesday morning my lining was better than it has ever been so I was offered to do the FET this month.  Only hitch was that I'd have to catch my ovulation surge and it had to fall on either Tuesday or Thursday because the clinic doesn't do transfers on a Sunday!  As luck would have it, I peed on the ovulation stick at the clinic on Tuesday morning and I caught my surge.  I think that was a sign.  

So 4 of my embryos (day 1 - 2 PN) were thawed this morning (3 of them survived) and the two others will be thawed on Saturday.  I was going to try to take them to blastocyst but it doesn't sound like I'll have enough to do that.  A blast transfer would be on Monday but day 3 would be Saturday.  I think either way I'll be happy.

I feel so good because the first medication I've had to take was the horrid gestone injections from yesterday.  I'm also going to try clexane this time after the transfer.  

I've hardly told anyone because it just feels like something I want to keep a bit to myself.  That way I won't have a lot of people asking me how it went.  Present company excluded!

All that's left to do is   for the embies.  The right thing will happen with the transfer on either Saturday or Monday I'm sure.

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

all sounds good Eddysu...sending you lots of      

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

eddy sounds like luck if on your side  all goes well
L x


----------



## dottiep

Eddy - someone's smiling down on you!  Hope the luck continues...  

Dottie
x


----------



## Annaleah

Eddy,   for your embies - do you know yet if you're due for ET tomorrow? 

Due to start down regging for FET on 4th Dec so i'll be joining this tread soon- just need to think about how many embies to thaw depending on whether I want to do day 2 or blast transfer (swaying towards blasts at the moment).  Also trying to see if I can get the drugs cheaper at a local pharmacy to save me the drive to Cambridge - no luck so far.
Annaleah x


----------



## dottiep

Annaleah - great that you get a FET earlier than you thought.  Let's hope for some good news for Xmas for us!

Well AF arrived on wed so I'm back on the wagon......FET booked for sat 29th nov - Winky/Mini - I'll see you out there but think we fly back on same flight.  I know what I want from Santa.....

Hi to all

Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Winky, Mini and Dottie

I'm off to Hong Kong on Monday, fly back from Singapore on the 29th. I'll try to keep up with you all whilst I'm away but will be mainly from my phone so will be reading more than posting

Hope you all get the Xmas present you want  

Love
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddy, hope all goes well  

Dottie, Mini, Winky and Annaleah, good luck for your upcoming tx  

Hope you all get the most precious xmas pressie ever  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## eddysu

Hope all goes well for you Dottie, Mini, Winky and Annaleah.  I'll look forward to hearing about your journey.  Here's hoping for the best Christmas presents ever!  

As for me, I had my embryo transfer this morning.  3 embies - 8 cell, 6 cell and 5 cell grade 2, day 3 embryos.  I had a bit of a panic though beforehand because I dropped my gestone vial on the floor and it shattered everywhere!  Easily resolved though as I was at the clinic at the time.  

Moving over to the 2ww wait board to keep me sane!

Eddy


----------



## dottiep

on being PUPO Eddy.  Now the madness kicks in  
Wow - see you had 3 transferred...I had 3 on my first tx with my own eggs but spent my 2ww terrified of triplets.  Hope this is your time.

Dottie
xx


----------



## eddysu

Dottie - I only had 2 transferred on my first fresh cycle because I was also afraid of triplets!  Had a few sleepless nights thinking about it.  LWC told me that they've never had triplets but the nurse then told me that there's always the chance of a first!  Now I just figure the more the merrier.  I daydream about twins though because given how difficult this has all been I can't see trying for a sibling if I can manage this once.  I'd be too old by then...

Not to think negative, but if this doesn't work I'm going to look into going to Reprofit in the new year.  Glad to see so many others there.

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

good luck eddy

And have a fab holiday Suity...hope you get to relax and pamper yourself.

xx


----------



## Felix42

Congratulations Eddysu. Keeping everything crossed for you & your precious cargo. Hope they're snuggling in well. 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Eddy - when I had a last minute panic about how many to transfer (when I say last minute I mean legs akimbo in theatre!), they told me they'd never had twins from someone my age so I thought I may as well go for it! I know what you mean about twins as I don't have age on my side to try for a sibling either.

Best of luck

Dottie
x


----------



## Sima

Wow Eddy - that's great news.  3 little embies.  I wish you loads of luck for the 2ww   

Sima


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddy, that's great news. Good luck for your 2ww, sending you loads of   and  

Suity, hope you have a great, relaxing time in Hong Kong  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Annaleah

Yikes ...the time has come round again.  Due to start down regging for FET on 4th Dec with baseline scan on 23rd.  Just need to make decisions on whether to go for blasts or day 2 transfer (i'm thinking blasts).  Any thoughts/ advice welcome..... 
Feeling a bit rollercoastered at the moment but very happy to be on the next rung!
Annaleah x


----------



## Annaleah

Hopefully not being completely brainless....what does PUPO stand for?  I can't find it on the abbreviation list and my brain is tired from being wracked while I try to work it out!

Dottie, looks like you're next for FET - 
Annaleah x


----------



## Damelottie

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## Annaleah

cheers hun, brain can now take rest!!


----------

